# Do your pups sleep in the bed with you



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm just wondering if you let your pups sleep in bed with you? how do you keep them from falling out at night.

I'm asking because Jadzia fell out a couple of nights ago. She's alright, the vet checked her out and all is well we got lucky and I sure don't want that happening again. We have just the bare linoleum floor and it's quite a way down, right now we're putting an heavy sleeping bag and a couple of folded blankets on the floor at the open side of the bed but it's a bit ackward.

We're looking into several ideas; 1. make the girls sleep in their crate at night 
2. take the legs off the bed making it two feet off the floor
3. buy a toddler bed rail

I'd rather not have the girls in their crate but their safety is more important than me wanting them in the bed with me. So what do you do to keep your pups safe?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No i have a pink bed for Lily,she sleeps in that next to my bed and Simba sleeps on a duvet under my dressing table


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I myself do not let mine sleep with me, not because I think they will fall out but mostly because they are pretty small and very trusting. My husband and I both are restless sleepers and we toss and turn a lot and I fear we will roll over on one of them. I have tested to see if they will move if we roll that way and they do not as they are so trusting they do not even think about it.

When they get older you shouldnt have to worry about them falling out of bed and most will burrow under the covers towards the bottom.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> When they get older you shouldnt have to worry about them falling out of bed and most will burrow under the covers towards the bottom.


Jadzia has been sleeping with me for almost a year now, she's 14 months old.
She was under the covers by my side on the open side, a spot she doesn't normally sleep at. I was half a sleep at about 4am and noticed where she was and next thing I know she's on the floor. I wish I had woke up more and moved her.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

the question is...... how do *YOU* keep from falling out of the bed....lol...as Chico will 'hog' the entire King-size bed if I let him... I mostly sleep on the 6inches he will allow me to sleep on....lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I allow my 3 girls to sleep with me and hubby in bed. But I crate my 3 males, cause once in a great while they will jump off the bed and mark everything. But my girls are good, they move when I move and they all sleep under the covers.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> the question is...... how do YOU keep from falling out of the bed....lol...as Chico will 'hog' the entire King-size bed if I let him... I mostly sleep on the 6inches he will allow me to sleep on....lol


LOL, I got that down pat, I used to have two big Irish Setters, 77 lbs each, and they'd each lay on top of the covers one on either side and effectively pin me down lol. There were many of times I'd have to call my husband to 'rescue' me. Limited space is a breeze compared to that LOL


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jan896 said:


> the question is...... how do *YOU* keep from falling out of the bed....lol...as Chico will 'hog' the entire King-size bed if I let him... I mostly sleep on the 6inches he will allow me to sleep on....lol


LOL! I know what you mean. They seem so tiny, until you let them sleep in the bed with you.. then it seems like they take up so much space! :lol: I guess it's because they need to be right on top of you. hehe.

Oh and to answer the question, I never worry about mine falling out really. They never seem to go near the edge.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

just a warning if you do use a toddler bed rail.
my son has a three quarter cabin bed and has built in railings. Diefie was snuggling in bed with my son and rolled over near the edge and his body went through the railings and was dangling by his head. 
fortunately Dief was given the all clear by the vet and the rail has been removed and the doglets banned from my son's bedroom.
if you do consider using a toddler safety rail, i suggest getting one of those ones with the MESH panel and not bars.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I cant let Peebo sleep in bed he keeps trying to lay across my neck or on the pillow im sleeping on! If I move him he comes back nothing like waking up with Chihuahua on your face lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine sleep with me  they move as I move or if i want them to move then i move them with my legs they dont even wake up half the time... Lola usually sleeping my my arms I sleep on my Stomach with my Arms umber my pillow making a protective ring around her... she is quite the suck  lol


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Mia and Skylar (16 mos. tomorrow and almost 11 mos.) sleep with me in a queen sized bed. As someone else said, there's not much danger of them falling out of the bed because they're wedged up against my back in the middle of the bed (as I'm smooshed onto my 12" alloted space)! However, I do place a pillow on the other side of the bed and I have two big pillows at the top of the bed on their side. They just tend to stay in the middle of the bed so it's not an issue. I never let them between me and my side of the bed.
Since he walked off my husband's bed in Sep. 2009, Bizkit has since slept in his bed on the floor in my bedroom (he has a heating pad in his bed so he's in hog heaven). We're not sure why he walked off the bed except that perhaps he was used to my king sized bed (which I had at the time). My husband turned off the light and started walking toward the bed when he heard a thud. He turned the light back on and Bizkit was laying on his side twitching on the floor. Of course we took him to the emergency vet. He seemed dazed and couldn't support his weight on his front legs. We took him to his regular vet the next morning, who sent us to the specialist vet that afternoon. Over the next two days he was given anti-inflammatories and pain medicine, had a $1,150.00 MRI of his entire body and he slowly recovered at home. (Total bill: $1,800.00) We did learn that the second and third vertebrae in his neck are fused - birth defect. Good to know. The doctors guessed that he had soft tissue swelling somewhere in his next or spine and that's what was causing his partial paralysis. So, since then, he doesn't really even like to be picked up--let alone be placed on anything off the ground. That's how he ended up sleeping in his bed on the floor. For the seven years prior to that, he'd always slept with us--never fell off the bed.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh wow Ember, what a scary story! I am so glad your little one is okay!!

Mia sleeps with me every night and has never fallen out of bed. She always sleeps right against my stomach (I sleep on my side.)
I think I would be more cautious if she didn't sleep right up against me, or if she was an extra teeny chi!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

it was scary! 
i'm just relieved i was in the room at the time it happened and that i could support Dief's body till we got his head unstuck. 
it was my own stupid fault that it happened. my son was laying on his bed reading and Diefie had followed me and the laundry upstairs. i popped Dief on the bed so that he wouldn't get under my feet as i put the clothes in the dresser. 
never again 

on the plus side, my pups sleep on my bed right in the middle. i'm usually shoved to the edge of the bed *sigh*. they get wedged up to my legs as close as possible and under the covers, so no danger of them falling out in the night.
if they get hot, they crawl up the bed and on top of the covers. i'm a real light sleeper so i'm aware of the slightest movement they make.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

No way! as my hubby has sleep apnea.
He kicks me off the bed so I know he`d mash Dahlia .


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky sleeps in bed with us. I love it especially in winter because he always wants to be under the sheets and he is just so soft and warm 
I dont think I could ever sleep without him being in the bed again.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig sleeps in our bed either on my pillow or under the covers right up against me B & Ruby sleep in their crates


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

All four of mine sleep with me. The only one that's ever fallen out of the bed was Roxy but it's never been while sleeping. I guess my girls are just mindful of the edge :coolwink: Plus, they also choose (all four of them) to sleep in the middle of me and hubby so I guess we act as rails.

If anything, I'm most likely to fall out of the bed because they sleep right against me and push me to the edge.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Rocky said:


> Rocky sleeps in bed with us. I love it especially in winter because he always wants to be under the sheets and he is just so soft and warm
> I dont think I could ever sleep without him being in the bed again.


that's exactly how I feel, I can't go to sleep with out Sassy in bed with me and she is like most other chi's on here, right up against me. lol


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I just didnt let them sleep in the bed until they were about 6 months old, and big enough to jump in and out of the bed on their own. Reese likes to sleep with his head on my shoulder/pillow and his body between my body and my arm, and I usually curl my arm around him. We fall asleep like that and wake up like that, so I guess neither one of us tosses and turns! Miley has just started sleeping in our bed, she likes to go deeper under the covers though and usually snuggles around my legs. We have a king with plenty of room, and I think both my fiance and I are just a couple of rocks once we fall asleep. I feel like Im always conscious of them being there though, even if I am asleep. 
It seems like there are a lot of people who have had some scary close calls, but we have never had any problems. Maybe its because Miley and Reese are both on the sturdier side though, Reese is just under 7lbs (hes 2) and Miley at 7 months is already over 5, and they are both capable of easily jumping on and off the bed. Our new puppy Leo is only a little over a lb though, so he sleeps in his pen with a little dog bed and his kennel, which is where he seems to prefer to sleep at night. I wouldnt ever have such a small, fragile guy in our bed. I think if theyre too little to easily and safely jump off the bed if they needed too, maybe theyre just too darn small to sleep with you. Or you need to get creative with your solutions  I would be worried about a toddler rail because it seems to me that if they were about to be pushed off the bed anyway, a rail would only trap them there to be smooshed. Maybe a few flights of dog stairs and a soft place to fall if need be are your best bet. Hope you can work it out, I would hate to sleep without mine!


----------



## chichilady (Dec 20, 2007)

Dixie, sleeps under the cover by my right side. She had never fallen out of the bed until this past spring. And then two weeks ago she fell out. I have carpet on my floor padded well, I have placed numerous thick heavy pillows on the floor by my bed, so if she falls she will have a very soft landing. From the first day of arrival, she decided I am sleeping beside of mom, so don't try removing me. I usually wake up every time she gets up to go use her pad or she moves from my side. I was afraid of rolling on her when I first slept with her, but so far all is well on this. The few nights she has been at the vets, I never slept a wink. I missed her warm soft body snuggled against me. last week when she came home from the vets from being kept over night, the first thing she did upon return, was to check out the bed. She looked up at me and I swear, she was saying with those big brown eyes. "There better not be another chihuahua in my bed while I was gone. 
Wilma
wilma


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies, lots of good stuff to think about.




> just a warning if you do use a toddler bed rail.
> my son has a three quarter cabin bed and has built in railings. Diefie was snuggling in bed with my son and rolled over near the edge and his body went through the railings and was dangling by his head.
> fortunately Dief was given the all clear by the vet and the rail has been removed and the doglets banned from my son's bedroom.
> if you do consider using a toddler safety rail, i suggest getting one of those ones with the MESH panel and not bars.


Thanks for the warning, pretty scary, so glad you were there to save Diefie. 
I pretty much ruled out a bed rail, for several reasons one being that even the mesh ones can let a small dog get squished between the rail and the bed, at least their legs could get trapped.
Second, here in Canada, at least in my part of Canada the shorter ones sell for $60.00. That’s way to much for only partial coverage.





> Mia and Skylar (16 mos. tomorrow and almost 11 mos.) sleep with me in a queen sized bed.


I sleep in a twin sized bed so not much room for rolling over.



> That's how he ended up sleeping in his bed on the floor. For the seven years prior to that, he'd always slept with us--never fell off the bed.


Poor little fellow, can’t blame him for staying away from the big bad bed.




> maybe theyre just too darn small to sleep with you. Or you need to get creative with your solutions I would be worried about a toddler rail because it seems to me that if they were about to be pushed off the bed anyway, a rail would only trap them there to be smooshed. Maybe a few flights of dog stairs and a soft place to fall if need be are your best bet. Hope you can work it out, I would hate to sleep without mine!


I’m using a big fluffy sleeping bag and some extra blankets around the bed right now. 
I’d hate to sleep without them to, but this experience and the other ones I’m reading here are real scary.




> She looked up at me and I swear, she was saying with those big brown eyes. "There better not be another chihuahua in my bed while I was gone.


LOL, that’s to cute.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

As much as I love ours, I'm really happy my bf didn't allow Gretel to sleep with us when we got her primarily for her safety.

She's WAYYY too trusting, I sleep like a vampire - literally no movement but my boyfriend is ALL over the place and I know she'd get smushed. So for that i'm glad, our bed is also so high I have to climb in so a fall could be fatal.

That being said, I nap on my side on the sofa a lot and I always have one nestled in behind my neck, and the other snuggled up on my waist, so little movement there.


----------



## Charleen (Oct 10, 2010)

I've always had my dogs sleep with me but so far I'm having Paco sleep in his crate. I've never had a dog this small and I'm so afraid I'm going to roll over on him.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

When Kizzie first came home with us I was scared to death of that too so I put her bed on our bed and let her sleep in that and she stayed there all night. Never had a problem. We only did that for about a month and from then on our she was fine. 

I think your said yours are 11mo and 16mo? I wouldn't think they would have a problem being in bed with you at that age, as far as falling off my girls always sleep in the middle and I'm pretty sure in the 8 years I've had Shayley I've kicked kicked her off the bed a time or two lol but She lived and she was fine (never got hurt from that, Think she got use to it and then got smart and started sleeping in the middle lol Jk) 

Seriously though I couldn't ever crate my girls! My girls sleep with me and I wouldn't want it any other way. They LOVE jumping on the bed and burrowing into the covers and snuggling up! I would feel terrible if I had to crate them (even if it is for safety and potty training it's just I am weak when it comes to those little faces LOL) I would be lost if they didn't sleep with me!


----------



## Rider&SallysMomma (Aug 10, 2009)

I let my girl sleep with me, but the boy still has to be in his playpen. To keep her safe I actually curl my arm into a circle (like how it would look if you hand was on your hip standing up) and she sleeps right in there. She's thankfully not been injured in our sleep, but we're not really restless sleepers.


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

C.C sleeps with me every nite  Its been almost 5 years of her sleeping tucked into my chest and even when I am sleep some how I have trained myself to sleep according to where she is lol! I cant sleep with out her now!!! But in the summer shes a hot little oven under the covers lol


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

Sundae sleeps under the covers in the "crook" of my bent legs, on the outside of the bed, hubby wont let her take "his" spot next to me 
She has never fallen off, scary!.. She has been in bed with me ever sense I brought her home, started out in her bed next to my head LOL.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I wish they did but our daughter is in our bed lol. No room!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> I wish they did but our daughter is in our bed lol. No room!


I know that feeling!

Mine sleep in their own beds in the dining room x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

7 of mine sleep with me. I am thinking of letting Pepper in the bed soon. Only Twiggy is in a crate next to my bed for her safety.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My 3 sleep with me, and they are always right next to me.
They tend not to move at all during the night.
I love having them there, it's so comforting and warm. x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake used to, on top not underneath the duvet, but when I got Red I thought it wasn't fair.

Red has to stay in his crate as he is not house trained yet and so now Jake stays with him for company.

I must admit I miss seeing Jakes gorgeous eyes first thing when I wake up. I guess once Red is house trained they will both be on my bed at night.. Can't wait lol


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender, who is two years old, has been with us for about two months now and she has slept in the bed with me and Cosmo Bichon from day (night) one. She likes to be under the covers and doesn't move around much. I don't worry about rolling on her since I've slept with two dogs for over 13 years and never did. Cosmo and Lavender don't get up during the night and we all sleep great together. BTW, my sweet Bichon boy, Cosmo, is 12 years old today. Happy Birthday, Cosmo!

Jeanette


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey can't sleep with me because she has accidents on the bed, she won't let me know she needs to go potty, and can't get off the bed, and even when I'm sleeping alone (no hubby) she won't use the potty pad on the corner of the bed. Plus I am a very all over the place sleeper, hubby used to have to wake me up when Zoey was screaming because I rolled over on her...so for her safety and my beds 'health' I don't sleep with my dogs. 4 Cats are bad enough at taking up the whole bed.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake would lie right next to me and if I moved to the edge of the bed he'd get closer again... if I then troed to make any attempt to get some of the bed back he'd give he such a hacky look and groan at me.. lol


----------

